# True Legato



## jesusginard (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm planning to make a new Kontakt instrument that involves voice. I've tried the built-in legato script but it distorts the sound of the voice and makes it sound unnatural. 
I think I'll have to record it with true legato, but haven't found any information on how to do it. What do I have to do? Record every interval? And then how's the script?

Thanks, 
Jesús.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 16, 2012)

There's some good information in these threads:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23390

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20173

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16900


----------



## jesusginard (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Mike!


----------

